# A Message from Amazon Flex...



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello,

As an independent contractor, Amazon expects that you will maintain customer trust, perform services in a professional manner, and follow the instructions provided to you by Amazon or the customer.

Within the past week, we received one or more reports that you marked the order as "delivery attempted" or "rejected" without making an effort to contact the customer.

Best regards,
Thank you.
*The Amazon Flex Team
*

LOL these messages are never good.

I don't call support all the time but when I have problems, I ALWAYS call the customer. Do they answer my calls? Rarely.

Then these assholes complain to Amazon and of course Amazon sides with these assholes. FU Amazon!!!

I know this email isn't a big deal but still it's annoying af. 
*

*


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Got one last week too


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Hello,
> 
> As an independent contractor, Amazon expects that you will maintain customer trust, perform services in a professional manner, and follow the instructions provided to you by Amazon or the customer.
> 
> ...


This gig start getting sh!tty! Time to find another job!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Not that I think it will make a difference, but...

I suggest you tell them to check the app logs which will show that you tapped on "Call Customer" and that the call went through and you made the effort. That's one benefit of having the app do the calling, they *should* have evidence of your actions.

Now getting them to acknowledge it and change the ding on your account? That's another matter entirely... but I'd still rattle some chains.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

The thing is they should have a record since I only use the app to call customers. They don't give a shit.

I know which customer it is too. It was one of those trailer park homes where the space numbers aren't sequential. So let's just say I had to deliver to 122 but I could only find 121 and 123. Obviously this package has been tossed around for days since the note said to call the customer when you get to his place, he's expecting the package today. Well I called several times but it went straight to his voicemail. Then I tried calling customer support but this area barely had phone reception. So after spending nearly 30 minutes on this package I marked it undeliverable.

And this ahole has the audacity to complain that I didn't call him and follow his directions. There are a lot of idiots living in their own little worlds. Especially these aholes that live in obscure addresses or live in houses where they don't even post their house numbers anywhere.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Did you try driving to a better area of reception, then calling tech support them they would have called and got no answer ... I know if you even thought you would get a BS reprimand, you would have done it differently ... You never know what petty Shit they will doing you for ... They say attempt the delivery, and you will be fine ... Until something else comes up .


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

While doing restaurant delivery I was reassigned a delivery that came to me after I was supposed to be at the restaurant for pick up and only had 15 minutes to do the delivery which was one side of town to the next. I was dinged for a late delivery and got one of those snarky bad boy emails...after multiple calls and emails they finally acknowledged that the late delivery wasn't my fault and reversed their decision, but it should never have come to that...


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I also got that email a couple of weeks ago, same situation. People on the forum suggested I always call support before marking it undeliverable and that'll prevent the emails.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I call and hang up. I don't have time to call the customer and when you call support they put you on hold so they can call the customer

Waste of time.

Also even though the package number is sometimes on the package always do it thru the app so there is a record.


----------



## primnowpro (May 17, 2017)

The only reason to call support is to write a note to the station. But its no use if the station doesnt write a ticket to amazon


----------

